# Serum Preset Collector (Getting rid of all the crap)



## MegaPixel (Jan 2, 2022)

I've built a little utility which might be of use to others...

*Serum Preset Collector (aka Serum Shait Preset Remover)*

As you know, Serum's preset manager, while being one of the best out there, it's still lacking in basic features such as delete, save on spot without full database re-scan and etc etc.

However over time I've been given so many presets for serum via signups to newsletters or those that come with sample packs etc that I've got more SHAIT presets than good ones, not to mention those annoying duplicates with just different names. So I wrote a little tool to get rid of all the shit.









GitHub - DarceyLloyd/serum-preset-collector: Serum Preset Collector


Serum Preset Collector. Contribute to DarceyLloyd/serum-preset-collector development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com





The instructions are on the page on how to use it, just make backups before you start making all your changes of noises, wavetables, presets and the serumdatabase.dat file (sqlite database file).

I would have wrote something to organise the noise and wavetable folders also but I can't be arsed to decode the fxp file format that serum uses to do that... Maybe in the future... Real shame Serum can't scan the noise and wavetable folders for each preset with missing noise & wavetable files and allow a bulk re-save on this.


*PS. If you want to run a preset duplication scan and removal*, there is a free tool out there called "dupeGuru", set it to scan type "contents", click on more options and untick ignore files under 10kb. Then do a scan. This is a CRC scan, so it can be 99% trusted to pickup a duplicate. But again, always make a backup before you do a deletion just encase. *AND ONLY run it on the presets folder not the noises or wavetables folders or your going to have presets crying for their missing files...*

Full guide on the on the github link above.


----------



## GregSilver (Jan 4, 2022)

Great job, thank you!


----------

